# Fresh out the shop!



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I am waiting on fresh supplies as Christmas wiped me out, but I did manage to find one last band in time to make a long over due duck call. White Tail Antler, Sivler solder Inlay, Black Gum Burl, Double Reed Macassar Ebony Tone Board and finished it up with a White Tail Antler Exhaust.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting. Your calls always look so good, no Great!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

That looks great.


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

That looks really nice.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Robert as always outstanding! Mind if I ask what are you using to get such a glossy finish?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

liftologist said:


> Robert as always outstanding! Mind if I ask what are you using to get such a glossy finish?


I'm thinking magic


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

OK all of my calls are dipped and i mix up blood from the heart of a dragon, then an eyeball from a toad.. LOL No really, there is more than one way to get the finish I produce, one is a CA finish, i worked on a ca finish for quite some time, but i never got repeated resluts. Then i tried dipping the calls like in this link: http://thogamecallsforums.com/index.php/topic,4785.0.html

Now i have found that a good combonation of these two methods work like a charm. First sand and fill the grain with thin CA until the wood is completely smooth, then I dip in Sanding Sealer and then sand almost all the way back down, then a second coat of sanding sealer sand almost all the way back down and then dipp the call in Spar. Again there are more than one one to skin a cat and this method takes a few days but you will get out of your finish what you put into it.

Also you can do the same process but use spray Spar after the Sanding Sealer. I think there is some others on this site using the spray with amazing results also..

Thank you all for the kind words..


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Some of you have asked about my Finishes, here is an example of my 100% CA finish.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

WOW, I love it. You never cease to amaze me with such beautiful calls. Anyone would be so very proud to have one of those calls you make. Keep em coming and post them. You have perfected the shape of your calls. Kudos.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I love them. I sure hope that KOA was big enough...that wood with your skills should be a show stopper


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice ! It is always good to get to see your wonderful work. LL


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice work Robert.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words!! I actually found a pic of my first non funtional duck call and second barrel. I think it was my first post on the forum.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

As the old ad went "You've come a long way baby" (Probably before your time).








Your calls are always impressive.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yep, you done got good.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I have that Koa up on the shelf waiting for the right time to turn it up, It takes me a while to find the combination I think looks good together. I have been babying the burl on the first call in this thread since it was green two years ago.. I will do my best to do that Koa some justice.. Thank you Again for the Wood!!!:smile:


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Robert A. said:


> Thank you all for your kind words!! I actually found a pic of my first non funtional duck call and second barrel. I think it was my first post on the forum.


There she is! I was wondering if you'd ever posted up a pick of the dirty one! I know I've said it a hunnert times, but they just keep getting better and better! I keep thinking there's no room for improvement but you keep turnin' 'em out!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> I have that Koa up on the shelf waiting for the right time to turn it up, It takes me a while to find the combination I think looks good together. I have been babying the burl on the first call in this thread since it was green two years ago.. I will do my best to do that Koa some justice.. Thank you Again for the Wood!!!:smile:


I know the feeling. I had and still have some pieces that any pen components will need to be selected. Not sure what they will be but when they come around, I'll know it. Jerry (snagged) sent me a piece of black walnut burl (little bigger than a baseball) several years ago. When I first cut it, just came apart like an onion. The center came out in one big piece and the edges would be large enough to make some pens...I think. Just can't get myself to cut them. Very little room for errors and not going to rush it. I can not count the times I have got it down and just looked at it


----------

